# The perfect case. Does anyone know where I can find this case for Kindle 3?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.

This is the perfect case in my opinion for a kindle. I have it on my kindle 2 and it protects it much better than the original kindle case did and i really don't like how those elastic things looks at the four corners (the usual other option) making this one ideal(kinda like covering the amazon logo too*shrug*) :










problem is, i cant find it anywhere for k3. i bought it for k2 on ebay for i think 9.99. I think trendy digital is coming out with it next month for 36+shipping but i'm looking for the cheap non leather no labels version without any flap strap button closing thing on it (my k2 case doesn't have the flap strap like the one in this picture). just a straight up magnet. i also see ebay has this with one that opens from the top with a strap n button which is close but i want to open mine like a book. any insights? any of you awesome kindle makers have anything close to this in all black? or any others who might have seen it around. thanks for any help...i have the original dark brown leather kindle3 case w/o light from amazon (which is on mine now) for trade if anyone has one...


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe Javoedge uses that design for their covers (both flip and book style).  I don't know about price but I do know you can get a discount by using promo code: kindlebd (code works on both their website and their amazon page)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision,

I've moved this to our Accessories board where I think you will get more response to your questions about the availability of the cover.

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Please check out our book style case for K3. This might be what you are looking for. We have the compartment design to hold the kindle 3. The closure is tiny embedded magnets.

Book Style Case for K3


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tuff-Luv covers are similar to that too.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you all for all the tips. Awesome...

This is close to my perfection:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Cover-Case-Custom-for-KINDLE-3G-WIFI-Black_W0QQitemZ220674568024QQcategoryZ170478QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5386285266662703615

plus its only 15 bucks. if i can find one without that little flat close strap on it, i'm gold...Thanks again.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 6, 2010)

I found a similar one on eBay...just like the one you posted...but it's from a US seller with more feedback. I wasn't sure if you already bought the other one, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to show you this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-Case-Cover-Reader-Amazon-Kindle-3-3G-/190450800062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57c095be#ht_2788wt_1139


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> Thank you all for all the tips. Awesome...
> 
> This is close to my perfection:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Cover-Case-Custom-for-KINDLE-3G-WIFI-Black_W0QQitemZ220674568024QQcategoryZ170478QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5386285266662703615
> ...


Post back if you end if getting that. I am also interested in that one or the one by TrendyDigital.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I know this wasn't the original intent of this thread by this is my perfect cover, which apparently isn't available for K3 yet:










The Mivizu Sleek. It's so thin and barely there, yet totally secure. Plus you can stand it up. I've emailed the company to see if they're going to be issuing them for the K3.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> I know this wasn't the original intent of this thread by this is my perfect cover, which apparently isn't available for K3 yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great covers. I got mine for my K2 when they were having a really good sale and I liked it even better than I liked my Oberon.
K2, its lime green cover and a very nice lime-green and purple skin have gone to a new owner, a young soldier just back from Afghanistan. I left the case and cover on when I sent it to his mother but I wouldn't be surprised if he considered the colors to be a bit "girly."

Patrisha


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

gwenny said:


> I found a similar one on eBay...just like the one you posted...but it's from a US seller with more feedback. I wasn't sure if you already bought the other one, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to show you this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-Case-Cover-Reader-Amazon-Kindle-3-3G-/190450800062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57c095be#ht_2788wt_1139


BUYER BEWARE...I ordered this case and its made backwards. 
This picture is actually the back of the case, so if you open it this way, the kindle will be on the left and upside down:





It can be used correctly that way...but only if you want to open it from the back


I sent an email to the seller, but the refund policy says exchange only. I will be extremely upset if he can't provide the product in the picture. I didn't even want black, but was going to try out this one until the ones I really want get more colors. I should have known it was too good to be true.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just looked on Amazon & the Tuff-Luv cases are made the same way, and some other brands are made opposite.  Does this case seem odd to anyone else?  When I see the little flap on a journal, its always on the front, so that looks very odd to me.  Maybe I'm the only one who opens the flap from the front with my thumb.  What's your opinion?  
Looks like I'll still be waiting for one of the flip styles in a color that I like.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

The flap/tab on the left and the snap on the back is the best way --  the tab never curls over the screen while you're reading and when you push the snap closed the pressure is against the back and not against any buttons or the screen.

I am just now buying a new cover for an K2 on eBay, and I would only consider one with that set up.

It may indeed seem backwards based on journals, etc. When I got my husband his Mivizu Sleek (flip-style), he also thought the snap was on the wrong side, but once I got a K2 and the Sleek, I soon saw the reasoning. You get used to laying it down "face down" which is also better protection for the screen anyway.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

The seller immediately responded to my eBay message. After I supplied a picture of it showing that it is different than the listing, they said they are sending the correct one along with a return shipping label.  I really like the edging along the bottom. Everyone else took the bottom edging off for the K3 except trendydigital, and they haven't been released yet.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 6, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> The seller immediately responded to my eBay message. After I supplied a picture of it showing that it is different than the listing, they said they are sending the correct one along with a return shipping label. I really like the edging along the bottom. Everyone else took the bottom edging off for the K3 except trendydigital, and they haven't been released yet.


I don't think that's backwards, I actually would prefer it to be like that....It may seem backwards for journals, but if the closure is on the left hand side, the flap won't block the screen at all! I always thought that was a design flaw for all the other cases I've seen


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it just tuck in between the front & back if it were the other way? I can't tuck it in the way it is because it folds the wrong way...don't want to mess up the natural fold and then it not close.properly.


----------



## braindeadph (Oct 10, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> I just looked on Amazon & the Tuff-Luv cases are made the same way, and some other brands are made opposite. Does this case seem odd to anyone else? When I see the little flap on a journal, its always on the front, so that looks very odd to me. Maybe I'm the only one who opens the flap from the front with my thumb. What's your opinion?
> Looks like I'll still be waiting for one of the flip styles in a color that I like.


The cover looks normal to me. Covers from Amazon open the same way.


----------

